# Was able to get LTSP running under Gentoo

## tyreth

I'm writing this post on a p133 with 32mb ram that is running as a thin client off my AMD Athlon 1.33ghz, using Gentoo  :Smile: 

I posted earlier asking if anyone had done it.   I thought I'd post here that it is possible, and not very difficult either.  About as difficult as the first time I tried installing it on a supported distro  :Smile: 

If you are interested, I used the RedHat 7.3 script as my base script (it was more similar than the mandrake script).

Had to get tftp working, and let gdm allow remote connections, and make sure the initialize script didn't overwrite some things (eg, using the shocking ltsp logo for gdm  :Smile: 

----------

## tyreth

Here's a followup I gave to someone else with some extra details in case anyone needs help:

I just used the redhat-7.3.sh script I think, was closest.  Just modify the script a little so it doesn't check what version you are running or something like that.  Ah, this is what I did.  I added the following bit to the install.sh script:

elif [ -f /etc/hosts.deny ]; then

    DISTRO_NAME="Gentoo"

    DISTRO_VERSION="2.4.19"

    TEMPLATE_FILE="gentoo.sh"

and I created the gentoo.sh file by copying redhat-7.3.sh to gentoo.sh

Also had to make sure in.tftpd was installed, that's one of the two tftp packages for Gentoo, search the packages list.  You will need to set up xinet.d if that is what you are using, create the file /etc/xinetd.d/tftp:

service tftp

{

        disable = no

        socket_type = dgram

        protocol = udp

        wait = yes

        user = root

        server = /usr/sbin/in.tftpd

}

When it comes time to run /opt/ltsp/templates/ltsp_initialize - go through each manually, because there may be settings changes you don't want it to make.

Otherwise, the rest should be in the ltsp docs.

----------

## jbarry

Thanks so much for publishing your notes. I'm a Gentoo newbie and about to foolishly embark on my first attempt at setting up LTSP. You've given me a head start and if I make it through alright I'll do a good turn by publishing here any additional insights I might find.

----------

## qwerty

hey, thanks man!

ltsp is runnin

----------

## Techie2000

If you made an ebuild the community would be forever greatful.

----------

## tyreth

Thought I'd add this note here - use atftp instead of netkit-tftp, because the latter gave me hassles, and the former worked properly straight away.  You can use all the instructions I gave earlier for tftp with atftp.

----------

## tyreth

 *tyreth wrote:*   

> Thought I'd add this note here - use atftp instead of netkit-tftp, because the latter gave me hassles, and the former worked properly straight away.  You can use all the instructions I gave earlier for tftp with atftp.

 

Actually, this didn't solve my problems 100%.  Check out this thread if you continue to have troubles:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=22197

----------

## flickerfly

I've heard rumors of an ebuild for this.  Is it true?  :Question:    I'm looking for it as I'd like to setup an LTSP lab at the College I work for and would much prefer Gentoo.  Will it be in the portage tree soon?  

Please say yes or point me to an ebuild.  As Techie2000 said, "If you made an ebuild the community would be forever greatful."  :Very Happy: 

I'm holding my breath for it...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## kybber

I just saw this: http://www.pfm.ee/gentoo/ .

The link was found on a notice from october 10th on http://www.ltsp.org/

----------

## jbarry

Let us know if the ebuild actually builds for you. I tried it and encountered difficulty with "#emerge -p ltsp-core", which returns the warning that the requested ebuilds are masked.

I emailed David Snopek <xevol@newtonave.net> about it 9 days ago but haven't heard from him.

----------

## digitalnick

any updates on this everyone gettinng it working pretty well? many troubles .... im thinking of trying to convert a schooldistrict to linux wanting to use ltsp and as a gentoo user naturally id like to use gentoo as my distroo instead or redrat  :Wink: 

----------

## phong

This is a useful tip!  As such, I'm moving it out of Other Things Gentoo to Documentation, Tips & Tricks.

----------

## mgirard

 *jbarry wrote:*   

> Let us know if the ebuild actually builds for you. I tried it and encountered difficulty with "#emerge -p ltsp-core", which returns the warning that the requested ebuilds are masked.
> 
> I emailed David Snopek <xevol@newtonave.net> about it 9 days ago but haven't heard from him.

 

In my ventures to setup and LTSP server on gentoo I encountered the same problem. The issue is that because portage has changed significantly (read: "advanced masking") you have to make a small change to the ltsp-core-3.0.7.ebuild file. Simply put the line:

```
KEYWORDS="x86"
```

into the file (I put mine right under HOMEPAGE) in order to "unmask" the file. Hopefully everything will work after that!

-Matt

----------

## mgirard

Allright, I am having a lot of trouble getting this all to work. I have been slowly working through each system (first the pxe stuff, then etherboot, etc). Only now I am really stuck on NFS.

The problem is that the client reports:

```
nfs server: 192.168.1.5 not responding, still trying
```

and after a little bit longer finally seems to give up with:

```
nfs: task 82 can't get a request slot
```

The problem here is that NFS is definetly running on the server. In fact the server logs show:

```
[rpc.mountd] authenticated mount request from ws002:688 for /opt/ltsp/i386 (/opt/ltsp/i386)
```

as soon as the first "not responding" message is displayed. Only it is responding, it is in the logs and according to showmount -a everything is keen. The kicker here is that I can nfs mount that directory (and the /home directories) flawlessly from my gentoo workstation (not the server, but on the same local network).

I enabled NFS 3 support in the kernel because it is supposed to be able to handle either 2 or 3 depending on the client. Could this be a factor here? Thanks for any help!

-Matt

----------

## art

I used link from ltsp page and followed instrutions

emerged fine, there is no /opt/ltsp/templates file however.

anyone have this happen, and solution?

----------

## flickerfly

I've tried:

KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -p  ltsp-core3

KEYWORDS="x86" ...

USE="x86" ...

USE="~x86" ...

and nothing seems to be working to unmask this package..  What's my problem?

I'd really like to get this working.  Back in my RedHat days, LTSP was a great tool.

----------

## flickerfly

I  tried:

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -p ltsp-core

and still didn't work, but this time I got smart and tested it with 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -p world

and that worked as it should.  Any idea why an ebuild would pretend to be masked even when he mask is skipped over?

----------

## flickerfly

I figured it out:

I had to install by using the command

```

emerge ./ltsp-core-3.0.7.ebuild

```

Of course I had to be in the directory when issuing it (/var/local/portage for me)

Since I installed this on a mostly clean machine I had a whole screen full of dependencies, mostly from KDE I guess.

Anyone know why it wasn't picking this up on it's own?  Perhaps this is why the ebuild hasn't made it into the tree yet.  We'll see if it ever does...

edit:

Better explanation on this from Andres who is currently working on LTSP...

 *Andres Toomsalu wrote:*   

> As of today ltsp-core is not in portage yet althou I expect it to commit 
> 
> there by next week. Since then place the downloaded and unpacked 
> 
> ltsp-core dir under /usr/portage/net-misc/ and do
> ...

 

Also note that he hopes to have LTSP in portage by next week.  Yeah!!! (as of 2/12/2003)

----------

## flickerfly

Andres must have found some spare time, because LTSP is now in portage (albeit masked). 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -p ltsp-core
```

No more full path names or downloading ebuilds!  Let's get this things tested and start posting bugs if need be.

I'm going to be trying to put together some documentation (in Guide XML) for installing and setting up LTSP for Gentoo.  Anyone have any tips that they'd care to share??

----------

## tyreth

If any of you have troubles with a workstation rebooting as soon as it downloads the kernel, try using the 5.0.8 release from www.rom-o-matic.net instead of 5.1.3 or 5.1.5  :Smile: 

That took me a while to work out what wrong.

----------

## flickerfly

 *Quote:*   

> If any of you have troubles with a workstation rebooting as soon as it downloads the kernel, try using the 5.0.8 release from www.rom-o-matic.net instead of 5.1.3 or 5.1.5

 

I'm assuming this is because of:

 *Quote:*   

> NOTE: This Etherboot version *requires* that Linux kernels be tagged with mknbi-1.2-10 or later or they will not work!!
> 
> mknbi (the utility that tags kernels and other images so that they are network loadable) is available at 
> 
> http:// etherboot.sourceforge.net/distribution.html

 

I haven't tested it yet, but I assume we could use the mknbi utility available at http://etherboot.sourceforge.net/distribution.html to build a new kernel in order to use the 5.1.x rom-o-matic stuff.  Anybody doing this yet?

----------

## lanius

Are there any isues about CFLAGS with ltsp under Gentoo? So for example if I have my march set to Athlon XP and my X-Terminal is a 486, will this work?

----------

## tyreth

 *heino wrote:*   

> Are there any isues about CFLAGS with ltsp under Gentoo? So for example if I have my march set to Athlon XP and my X-Terminal is a 486, will this work?

 

I don't think there are, because as far as I understand there are no binaries running on the thin client.  And if there are, it is using the ltsp compiled xfree, so it will run on your system.

I've used it compiled for athlon-tbird server on a P4 2.4ghz and a celeron 1ghz  workstation, and worked fine.

----------

## flickerfly

 *heino wrote:*   

> Are there any isues about CFLAGS with ltsp under Gentoo? So for example if I have my march set to Athlon XP and my X-Terminal is a 486, will this work?

 

I'm pretty sure tyreth is correct.  Everything, unless you tell it otherwise is running on the server hardware and sending screenshots.  The kernel and some drivers do go over, but they are a different kernel than you run on the server based in  /tftpboot/lts/.  That kernel is specially tagged for this purpose.  LTSP.org does provide tarballs for "local_apps" that runs stuff like OpenOffice on local hardware.  I have not used it, but understand it is a bit of a pain, but may be worth the effort if this is bogging the server down.  I could see a possible problem with CFLAGS in this area, but there is not yet a portage ebuild for "ltsp_local_apps", not to say you couldn't download it from the LTSP Download Sight.

----------

## lanius

Ok thank you  :Smile:  I'm currently running LTSP on a Debian 3.0 System with an Athlon 700 in school, but we want to update to an Dual Athlon MP 2400+ System and to use the complete performance of such a system Gentoo, so i just wanted to know if I can use the CFLAGS. Local apps are really a bit difficult, i didn't get it work right now.

----------

## flickerfly

 *heino wrote:*   

> ...we want to update to an Dual Athlon MP 2400+ System and to use the complete performance of such a system Gentoo...

 

I'd enjoy hearing how you do with this.  I'm working on a similar thing and trying to put together documentation as I go.  I'd really appreciate it if you could scribble down your steps as you go so that I could check it with mine as I document.  If you are a blogger, I'll give you a username and password to my greymatter setup so that you can post as you go  in a "blogcast" as I've heard it called.  If not, that's fine.

(You can see my current ALPHA draft at http://www.ritchietribe.net/~josiah/doc/ltsp-install.xml.)

------

edit:  The above URL is incorrect.  I have switched hosting services as they wiped out my entire data.  Good news is that the next one is better.  Check http://josiah.ritchietribe.net for the update.  I haven't got it up, but will as soon as I can.  My logs show someone already came looking.   :Very Happy:   If it's not there when you're looking PM me and I'll be motivated some more.

----------

## flickerfly

Oops, was a duplicate post.  Moderator, please delete.

----------

## lanius

No problem, i can write few notes about it, but there is still one month to go till we get the new server  :Smile: 

----------

## flickerfly

 *heino wrote:*   

> No problem, i can write few notes about it, but there is still one month to go till we get the new server 

 

Great, I can wait.  I probably won't have enough time to mess with it in the next month  to get any where near as done as I'd like anyway.  (Snow days are good for accomplishing these types of things as I found the last couple days.)

I'd like to have it done by early-summer though for those schools who may transition over the summer break.  Seems like that's when it will most be needed.

----------

## lanius

 *flickerfly wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   If any of you have troubles with a workstation rebooting as soon as it downloads the kernel, try using the 5.0.8 release from www.rom-o-matic.net instead of 5.1.3 or 5.1.5 
> 
> I'm assuming this is because of:
> 
>  *Quote:*   NOTE: This Etherboot version *requires* that Linux kernels be tagged with mknbi-1.2-10 or later or they will not work!!
> ...

 

mknbi is already in the portage tree. To make your own kernel image for an ltsp system you have to build your kernel and than convert it to an ltsp-kernel with the ltsp-initrd-kit (http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=17723).

----------

## flickerfly

 *heino wrote:*   

> mknbi is already in the portage tree.

 

Great!!

----------

## lanius

Here's our new PC a Dual Athlon MP 2400+ with 2GB RAM ^^ Ok in the next two weeks I'll try to install ltsp on gentoo. I'll make some notes, so we can write a documentation for it ;D

----------

## flickerfly

 *heino wrote:*   

> Here's our new PC a Dual Athlon MP 2400+ with 2GB RAM ^^ Ok in the next two weeks I'll try to install ltsp on gentoo. I'll make some notes, so we can write a documentation for it ;D

 

Gotta love getting packages in the mail.  :Smile: 

 :Smile:   glad to hear your still here.  If you want I could setup a greymatter blog space to help keep notes or you can post them here or you can just get them to me as you wish.  Thanks for agreeing to it.  I'm looking forward to the whole deal.

What are you using for terminals?

----------

## lanius

There are about 40 Pentium I 130Mhz and 10 Pentium II 300Mhz Terminals. Don't think we need a blog space, I will just post my notes here or write you an mail  :Smile: 

----------

## flickerfly

 *heino wrote:*   

> Don't think we need a blog space, I will just post my notes here or write you an mail 

 

OK, sounds good.

----------

## alec

Please post them here - I for one am very interested in hearing, and it's great community knowledge.  Better yet set up a detailed "Documents, Tricks, and Tips" how-to or some XML goodness!

----------

## lanius

 *alec wrote:*   

> Please post them here - I for one am very interested in hearing, and it's great community knowledge.  Better yet set up a detailed "Documents, Tricks, and Tips" how-to or some XML goodness!

 

This is exactly what I wanted to do ;D

----------

## lanius

Ok here's my first draft ;D

http://cojobo.bonn.de/~h_wendel/gentoo/ltsp.html

sure there is much work to do on it, so feedback is welcomed  :Smile: 

----------

## flickerfly

 *heino wrote:*   

> Ok here's my first draft ;D
> 
> http://cojobo.bonn.de/~h_wendel/gentoo/ltsp.html
> 
> sure there is much work to do on it, so feedback is welcomed 

 

Cool, your using guide XML.

Some proofreading and thoughts as I'm reading

Proof Reading:

*Under Installation >Preliminaries

      "Note: Alle examples presume"  change to "All the examples..." maybe?

*Under Configuration > Display Manager

      "Note: XDM and GDM didn't work fore me, I used GDM" change to "XDM and KDM ... I used GDM"

Thoughts:

*What version are used for this tutorial?

*I had a lot more packages that wanted to install (probably because I USE="gnome kde")  Might be worth mentioning.

*My /etc/exports portion was added automatically except for the "sync" option

*/etc/xinetd.d/tftp was already edited appropriately

*It would be good to get some other syslog prog examples

*Maybe we should write a little shell script for adding workstations into /etc/hosts that would take a range and add automatically

*You could make notes in you dhcpd.conf with the proper Guide XML.  If you're interested I'll look it up quick and post it.

*I'd be interested to hear more about your issues with gdm, xdm and kdm

Anyone know how to get msyslog to accept log reports from other computers?

I appreciated your comment about the kernel.  I was having issues with that.  Thanks.

----------

## lanius

OK, I updatet some items, please read through again  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Maybe we should write a little shell script for adding workstations into /etc/hosts that would take a range and add automatically

 

Don't think so ;D

 *Quote:*   

> I'd be interested to hear more about your issues with gdm, xdm and kdm

 

KDM is working fine for me, gdm isn't starting at all and xdm does accept remote connections randomly.

mfg, heino  :Smile: 

----------

## flickerfly

 *heino wrote:*   

> OK, I updatet some items, please read through again 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Maybe we should write a little shell script for adding workstations into /etc/hosts that would take a range and add automatically 
> 
> Don't think so ;D
> ...

 

I'm at my relatives house right now, but as I was fixing the printer, took the opportunity to "test" the printer and printed it out to proof read later.

I saw you added the comments in the code.  That's a good touch.  I'll say more after I've looked over better.

Thanks!

----------

## Freak_NL

```
# /etc/init.d/nfs start

# /etc/init.d/nfs start
```

Am I overlooking something here or are you making sure NFS really really is  started?   :Confused: 

All-inall, great document  :Smile: 

----------

## flickerfly

I wonder, just for the sake of discussion, if it would be easier to simply add each portion to the rc and then at the end switch to rc default rather than starting each individually.  Just a thought that might remove some confusion and dumb it down, but you also lose some significant learning room too...  Just another random thought.

Might also be good to put a resource link to burning eproms and stuff like that.  That is where the power really comes into play with this.  Here's a list fo good resources

http://ltsp.org/documentation/eproms.txt

http://ltsp.org/documentation/pxe.howto.html

http://ltsp.org/documentation/nvidia.txt

http://ltsp.org/documentation/server_suggestions.html

When are you submitting it to bugs.gentoo.org for addition?  It would be great to get this out and translated too.  An increase in the Gentoo LTSP user base would only be good.   :Smile: 

----------

## flickerfly

Just another thought.  I didn't seen anything about config of the kernel.  The server kernel needs to have Socket Filtering and Packet Socket enabled.

----------

## lanius

Sorry, that i didn't reply earlier, the forum didn't send me a notice, so i didn't look into the thread.

I had a little accident and lost the document, maybe somebody saved it or has it still in his browser-cache *hope*

----------

## flickerfly

 *heino wrote:*   

> Sorry, that i didn't reply earlier, the forum didn't send me a notice, so i didn't look into the thread.
> 
> I had a little accident and lost the document, maybe somebody saved it or has it still in his browser-cache *hope*

 

Nope, but I do have a printout of it somewhere.  Unless my wife threw it out.  I'll check on that when I get home and get back to you.

----------

## flickerfly

Good News  I found the print out.

1. Intro 

- What is LTSP

2. Installation

- Preliminaries: Just a gentoo base-system

Important: All the examples presume that your server's IP is 192.168.0.254, your domain is named yourdomain.com and your network is 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0

Important: This tutorial is based on ltsp-core version 3.0.7.

- Installation: The easiest step ...

Code PRE= Emerging LTSP

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ltsp-core

This will install the following packages (and it's dependencies)...

Note: If you have the kde/gnome useflag set, it will also install a complete kde/gnome system.

3. Configuration ... I'll come back and type us some more later

----------

## lanius

Oh, very thanx  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

I converted the first two chapters into xml again, old address:

http://cojobo.bonn.de/~h_wendel/gentoo/ltsp.html

(never do an xsltproc xsl/guide_pre_lwe.xsl ltsp.xml > ltsp.xml ;D)

----------

## flickerfly

Thanks for tossing my name up there  on the page.  You can use my real name, Josiah Ritchie {josiah -at- ritchietribe.net} as that would probably make it look more professional/fit Gentoo documentation and conventions.

3. Configuration: Etc-update

After the emerge process has finished there are several new configuration-files to install, just type in etc-update.

NOTE: All new files are modified versions of the old files, so it's safe (adn recommended) to overwrite all the old ones.

:System Logger

The system logger must be configured to accept remote connections.

If you use the old style sysklogd, you just have to add "-r" to the SYSLOGD entry in the /etc/conf.d/sysklogd.

:NFS

Next step: edit your /etc/exports file.  There should at least be two lines in it:

Code PRE=/etc/exports

<insert /etc/exports here>

NOTE: You have to alter the network/netmask to match your network/netmask settings.

... then start nfs ...

Code PRE start nfs

<insert commands on starting nfs>

:XINETD/TFTP

Edit /ext/xinetd.d/tftp, change disable=yes to disable=no and start xinetd ...

Code PRE start xinetd

<insert commands to start inetd>

... more later when I get another second

----------

## flickerfly

and the final bit of this recovery::

:Hosts file

All workstations must be listed in /etc/hosts.  Take a look at the example:

Code PRE=/etc/hosts example

<insert /etc/hosts here>

:DHCP

Edit your dhcp.conf...

Code PRE=Sample dhcpd.conf

<insert dhcpd.conf here>

...alter the IFACE sertting in /etc/conf.d/dhcp according to your needs...

...and start dhcpd...

Code PRE=Start dhcpd

<insert commands here>

Note: DHCPD needs CONFIG_PACKET and CONFIG_FILTER activated in the kernel.

:LTSP Config

Visit http://www.ltsp.org/documentation/ltsp-3.0-4-en.html#AEN903 for a full description of all options for /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/lts.conf.

:Displaymanager

Now you have to change the configuration for your displaymanager to accept remote connections.

XDM: In /etc/X11/xdm/xdm-config comment DisplayManager.requestPort: 0 out

KDM: In /usr/kde/3.1/share/config/kdm/kdmrc look for the [Xdmcp] section and change Enable = false to Enable = true.

GDM:  In /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf look for the [xdmcp] section and change Enable = false to Enable = True.

and then start the displaymanager

Code PRE=start xdm

<insert commands here>

Warning: XDM and GDM didn't work for me, so I user KDM.

:Create a bootfloppy

You are nearly done, the last step is to create a boot-floppy, which is needed to start your workstations.  God to http://www.rom-o-matic.net/5.0.9/, select your NIC, press Get ROM and write the image to a floppy...

Code PRE=write floppy image

cate nicfile.lzdsk > /dev/fd0

4. Troubleshooting

There are a lot of things that can ge the source of troube, but there are also several resources around which help you solve your problems:

The official documentation: http://www.ltsp.org/documentation/, especially the Troubleshooting section.

The gentoo IRC channel: irc.freenode.org #gentoo

the ltsp irc channel: irc.freenode.org #ltsp

5. Final Notes

----------

## lanius

Once again thank you  :Smile: 

I just didn't add your real name because i didn't know it, now its fixed ;D

I completed transforming the documentation into xml and added a FAQ section at the end, which covers the additionally links, you posted.

If you have no further suggestions I will post it on bugs.gentoo.org  :Smile: 

----------

## flickerfly

 *heino wrote:*   

> Once again thank you 
> 
> I just didn't add your real name because i didn't know it, now its fixed ;D

 

Figured, that is fine.

 *heino wrote:*   

> I completed transforming the documentation into xml and added a FAQ section at the end, which covers the additionally links, you posted.
> 
> If you have no further suggestions I will post it on bugs.gentoo.org 

 

Final suggestions:

Add an "e" to "mor" in Q 3 in the FAQ and right after code listing 3.5, same thing

Add Mailing lists to troubleshooting, http://ltsp.org/mailinglists.php.  They are full of some real good knowledge.

Sounds good.  To bugs.gentoo.org it goes...  Thanks for the work you put into it.  I'm excited to see this put into place.

----------

## lanius

Yeah, i changed this. It would be good if you could look for spelling mistakes again, my english isn't as good as it should be ;D

----------

## flickerfly

 :Very Happy:   Mine either, but I'll give it a once over again.   :Smile: 

----------

## flickerfly

Under 1 - What is LTSP

where you need to have an uniform workspace on each computer you login (removed "ly" from uniformly)

Under 2 - First note

it's safe (and recommended) to overwrite (s/adn/and/)

Under 3 - DHCP Config

This is the most complicated step in my opinion (s/complicatest/most complicated/)

here is an example: (added word "is")

- LTSP Config: Warning

ork for me, so I use KDM. (s/user/use/)

- Creating a boot floppy

Go to http://www.rom-o-matic.net/5.0.9/, (s/God/Go/  :Smile:  )

- Code listing 3.8

cat nicfile.lzdsk > (s/cate/cat/)

Under 4

There are a lot of things that can be the source of trouble (s/ge/be/ and added an "l" to trouble)

In List, capitalize first letter of last two items

Under 5

First A: That is not a problem (reworded)

Second Q: RAM should (s/be/the/) server have

Thoughts:

We should probably make a note that inputting this with DHCP setup could severly and adversely affect the network.  If they already have a DHCP server, they shouldn't install another one.  That would be bad.  We could also describe the setup with in a 2 NIC environment.

Be sure to translate it for your native language as well, de=German right?

I'm sure that at least some of these errors are from me typing it in again.   :Smile:   I can't believe I read over this before and didn't see some of them.  I guess it has to do with what mindset I'm looking at it with, proofreading content vs. grammar.

----------

## lanius

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20219  :Smile: 

----------

## flickerfly

 *heino wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20219 

 

Excellent  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## flickerfly

Duped to https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20224

----------

## Nakke

I'm having the same troubles with NFS as mgirard.

```

Mounting root filesystem: /opt/ltsp/i386 from: 192.168.0.2

Doing the pivot_root

nfs server: 192.168.0.2 not responding, still trying

nfs: task 82 can't get a request slot
```

The server logs show this:

```
rpc.mountd: authenticated mount request from rasmus:686 for /opt/ltsp/i386 (/opt/ltsp/i386)
```

I'm using a 3c509 card on the client. Tftp and the DHCP server reside on another server than the NFS one. Could this be related? Google wasn't very helpfull and I'm totally lost here.

----------

## Qweasda

This is something I've been wanting to do for a while but never got around to it. Now my motivation is up, but the fonts package's digest is bad. I refetched it twice and downloaded it from the ltsp site and placed it in the distfile dir but it's reporting a bad degest too. Here's the output if that matters:

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-misc/ltsp-core-3.0.9-r1 to /

>>> md5 ;-) ltsp_core-3.0.9-i386.tgz

>>> md5 ;-) ltsp_kernel-3.0.5-i386.tgz

>>> md5 ;-) ltsp_x_core-3.0.1-i386.tgz

!!! ltsp_x_fonts-3.0.0-i386.tgz: message digests do not match!

!!! ltsp_x_fonts-3.0.0-i386.tgz is corrupt or incomplete.

>>> our recorded digest: e8d4faa0a307bb19f5b647674f59bd8c

>>>  your file's digest: 8fdd1b1c7dcb046afce99d88fa1576be

>>> Please delete /usr/portage/distfiles/ltsp_x_fonts-3.0.0-i386.tgz and refetch.

```

Any ideas, better download location, etc?

----------

## Qweasda

Got it now. The ebuild isn't masked anymore, so I removed the ACCEPT_KEYWORDS and it emerged fine.

----------

## flickerfly

 *Nakke wrote:*   

> I'm having the same troubles with NFS as mgirard.
> 
> ```
> 
> Mounting root filesystem: /opt/ltsp/i386 from: 192.168.0.2
> ...

 

Obvious things, 0.2 is your NFS server right?  Can you get other communication, ping from that workstation or one on the same switch/network?

Since LTSP demands a lot from the server, I wonder if the server and the workstation are having issues in communication.  I poked around the web to see what I could see, but didn't come up with much either except to find out it is definately related to nfs (of course) and possibly the result of a faulty NIC, but unlikely.  Could you break out some variables, maybe put another NFS server and that workstation on the same switch with low traffic to try to eliminate that?  I've never actually broken the services up so I'm not sure if there might be a simple config issue.

There's some thoughts that might help focus in on the issue.  Like I said, I'm not exerienced in splitting it up, though it can be done, so I may be missing something obvious.

----------

## Nakke

Phew. I finally got NFS working. All I had to do was to disable protocols 3 and 4 from the kernel config. Thanks for the tip, flickerfly and sorry for bothering you guys with another tech support request.

----------

## flickerfly

 *Nakke wrote:*   

> Phew. I finally got NFS working. All I had to do was to disable protocols 3 and 4 from the kernel config. Thanks for the tip, flickerfly and sorry for bothering you guys with another tech support request.

 

You're welcome.

----------

## flickerfly

Head over to the bug and add yourself to the CC: list of email addresses if you'd like to hear when this gets put up.  Also, this will build awareness of the bug post and encourage it through the process of approval.

Again thats:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20224

----------

## atac

right now i'm installing gentoo on our terminal server (p4 @ 2,4 ghz and 1 gb ddr ram), until this morning it was running k12ltsp which is redhat based.

we also have a novell server with the accounts, so i've used ncpfs to get the accounts, this works very smooth!

----------

## flickerfly

 *atac wrote:*   

> right now i'm installing gentoo on our terminal server (p4 @ 2,4 ghz and 1 gb ddr ram), until this morning it was running k12ltsp which is redhat based.
> 
> we also have a novell server with the accounts, so i've used ncpfs to get the accounts, this works very smooth!

 

Thanks for letting up known how this was being used.

 :Smile:   I used to use K12LTSP too.  It does a great job of initiating people into what LTSP is about and what it does.  Doing it with Gentoo is great to be able to tweak each and every detail to your hearts content.  Once you go Gentoo in any area (LTSP expecially), you can't go back.  :Smile: 

----------

## atac

woh, i'm writing this from one of our thin clients, connected to a terminalserver using gentoo and ltsp! the performace is much much better then with the redhat based k12ltsp  :Wink: 

tho i have some things i need to fix, how do i change the keyboard layout to the clients?

right now there's "us", but i need "se-latin1", sitting physiclly by the server gives me the right layout, so it must be some in some configuration file?

haven't play around that much with LTSP since k12ltsp did all the necessary configuration for you.

thanks for a GREAT tutorial!

EDIT

nevermind, i did what i should've done in the first place, looked at the docs at http://www.ltsp.org, just some XkbLayout option in lts.conf

----------

## flickerfly

 *atac wrote:*   

> woh, i'm writing this from one of our thin clients, connected to a terminalserver using gentoo and ltsp! the performace is much much better then with the redhat based k12ltsp 

 

I know that feeling well.  :Very Happy:  It's a great one, and in fact the one that made my total switch to  Gentoo a no-brainer.  I had RH on a 900Mhz machine and Gentoo on a 750Mhz both had roughly similar hardware and installed software otherwise, but Gentoo was smoking RH and I haven't installed another distro since.  That RH box is the one I type this to you in Gentoo with.   :Smile:   Only have one RH box left in the shop and that's a SAMBA server I haven't been able to figure out how to upgrade without taking users down for a period of time.

Gentoo Techs: Techs who know how to manage their resources   :Smile: 

Could you give us a rough harware rundown on your server and average client?  That's always interesting to see.

----------

## flickerfly

heino, I found another typo:

In XINETD/TFTP under 3. Configuration /ext/xinetd.d/tftp should be /etc/xinetd.d/tftp.

I tried to cut and past it to edit and the computer looked at me funny so I checked...

and in DHCP Config description:

complicatet becomes complicated

also

we don't tell them where to find the DHCP Config file (/etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf)

It might be a good idea to revamp this section as a new dhcpd.conf appears to have been put in the ltsp-core ebuild.

It would be good to go into detail about how to choose the dm or just link this document for instructions http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/desktop.xml#doc_chap3

----------

## atac

server:

Intel Pentium P4 2,4 Ghz

1 GB DDR, PC3200

ibm 18 gb, 10k rpm scsi disk

realtek8139 onboard lan

nvidia tnt2 32mb gfx

this server was kindly enough donated by a big company which have their mainoffice in the town i'm from.

clients:

Intel Pentium 133 Mhz

32 mb sdram or edo

matrox (?) gfx 

davicom9102 nic's

----------

## flickerfly

I don't think I've done this yet, mine's a bit of a mess on the client side:

server:

Dual AMD Athlon MP 1600

512M DDR

IDE Disks

Dual 3c905

Gforce 2 MX

Clients:

486-333 Mhz

8-32M Ram

No Hardrive!!!!!!!!!!

ne2000 ISA & PCI, RTL8139, Intel EtherPro

----------

## flickerfly

 *atac wrote:*   

> server:
> 
> Intel Pentium P4 2,4 Ghz
> 
> 1 GB DDR, PC3200
> ...

 

I like the big RAM size.  It looks very well equipped for the job.  I deal with a lot of donations and it's always good to see one you can use this effectively.  :Smile: 

 *atac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> clients:
> 
> Intel Pentium 133 Mhz
> ...

 

This looks a lot like some I have.  Any chance they are Compaq DeskPros?  I have several of those with the onboard tlan nics that aren't compatible as a client so I installed old ne2000s in them, mostly ISA.  Not great, but it works well enough.  :Smile: 

----------

## lanius

I fixed this typos, don't have time for more atm, but you can do it, just grep the xml file from http://www.cojobo.net/~h_wendel/gentoo/ltsp.xml .

mfg, heino  :Smile: 

----------

## atac

oh, forgott that our thin-clients dosen't have any harddrives in them either  :Smile: 

yepp, it's compaq deskpro's allright  :Wink: 

----------

## atac

make booting over the network easy with any supported nic,

read the doc at http://mgoransson.com/GENTOO/LTSP/

----------

## flickerfly

 *atac wrote:*   

> yepp, it's compaq deskpro's allright 

 

Are the davicomm's built-in NICs or are they replacing onboard tlan's?  I can't get my onbaord tlan's to boot.   :Sad:   Nobody wants to hassle with the drivers for them.

----------

## flickerfly

 *atac wrote:*   

> make booting over the network easy with any supported nic,
> 
> read the doc at http://mgoransson.com/GENTOO/LTSP/

 

Cool thanks!  Maybe we can get that integrated as part of the ltsp-core ebuild.  It looks like mostly placement of files and a touch of dhcpd.conf config which already installs changes I think.  You can submit the enhancement to bugs.gentoo.org and make  Andres Toomsalu <frame [at] pfm.  ee> the person you send it to as he's the one that has the entries in the ChangeLog and if memory serves me right is the original ltsp-core ebuild creator or close to it.

I just realized that he's got a 3.0.9 version masked at the moment.  The changelog says it's a pointless upgrade though simply because it just adds new distro support on 3.0.7.

----------

## atac

 *flickerfly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Are the davicomm's built-in NICs or are they replacing onboard tlan's?  I can't get my onbaord tlan's to boot.    Nobody wants to hassle with the drivers for them.

 

it's a replacement for the onboard. we bought the cheaps EB nic's we could find  :Wink: 

----------

## flickerfly

 *atac wrote:*   

>  *flickerfly wrote:*   
> 
> Are the davicomm's built-in NICs or are they replacing onboard tlan's?  I can't get my onbaord tlan's to boot.    Nobody wants to hassle with the drivers for them. 
> 
> it's a replacement for the onboard. we bought the cheaps EB nic's we could find 

 

lol, we just use a bunch of ne2000 NICs because they were laying around.  If I was going to buy I'd get the RTL8139s for something like $8 or less.  I'm still amazed how cheap a NIC can be.   :Smile: 

----------

## atac

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lol, we just use a bunch of ne2000 NICs because they were laying around.  If I was going to buy I'd get the RTL8139s for something like $8 or less.  I'm still amazed how cheap a NIC can be.  

 

well we just had some amd nic's or something left over, they didn't have any linux support tho, that's all i know  :Wink: 

don't know how much we paid for the davicom's, couldn't be more then $10.

and yeah, i posted it on bugs.gentoo.org, https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5240

----------

## flickerfly

 *atac wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5240

 

Great, that will be a nice addition for many.

----------

## atac

 *flickerfly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Great, that will be a nice addition for many.

 

have you tried it?  :Smile: 

----------

## flickerfly

 *atac wrote:*   

>  *flickerfly wrote:*   
> 
> Great, that will be a nice addition for many. 
> 
> have you tried it? 

 

Nope, I have almost all ISA NICs and that's PXE stuff right?  It wouldn't do anything for me would it, or am I misunderstanding the purpose?

[In other news]

Latest from Andres on Bug # 5240

"URL http://mgoransson.com/GENTOO/LTSP/ not working for me - connection refused.

You can send files to frame [at] gentoo. org and I'll make changes to ltsp-core package."

----------

## atac

hrrm, i don't know. 

yeah, i'm installing selinux/hardened gentoo on my server.

it'll be up tomorrow for sure.

----------

## flickerfly

 *atac wrote:*   

> hrrm, i don't know. 
> 
> yeah, i'm installing selinux/hardened gentoo on my server.
> 
> it'll be up tomorrow for sure.

 

 :Smile:   I'll check back tomorrow than.   :Smile: 

----------

## flickerfly

Swift is sponsoring our documentation at:

http://cvs.gentoo.org/~swift/ltsp.html see https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20224 for more...

Basically, they are working on building a user-submitted documentation and the bug won't close until it's there.

----------

## atac

nice.

hmm, you could add the URL to my doc under the FAQ - "do you have more about this pxe stuff?" ?

----------

## flickerfly

 *atac wrote:*   

> nice.
> 
> hmm, you could add the URL to my doc under the FAQ - "do you have more about this pxe stuff?" ?

 

Heino will have to add it.  I don't have access to any public location of it.  We should also inform frame of the update.

Here's some more info on PXE if anyone is looking for it:

http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/P/PXE.html

http://www.ltsp.org/documentation/pxe.howto.html

http://www.ofb.net/~jheiss/netboot_linux/

http://www.kegel.com/linux/pxe.html

http://clic.mandrakesoft.com/documentation/pxe/

http://pxes.sourceforge.net/

----------

## flickerfly

atac, your page is giving me a 403 Forbidden error.  We're getting closer to access.  :Smile: 

----------

## lanius

send me a crypted password to sysop at heinospage.de and i'll add you an account on http://cvs.cojobo.net  :Smile: 

----------

## atac

 *flickerfly wrote:*   

> atac, your page is giving me a 403 Forbidden error.  We're getting closer to access. 

 

yeah, well i messed up with selinux, so i'm gonna reinstall again :/

but i've got the files on my laptop now. so i just need some place to put 'em  :Smile: 

----------

## flickerfly

 *atac wrote:*   

>  *flickerfly wrote:*   atac, your page is giving me a 403 Forbidden error.  We're getting closer to access.  
> 
> yeah, well i messed up with selinux, so i'm gonna reinstall again :/
> 
> but i've got the files on my laptop now. so i just need some place to put 'em 

 

PM whenever you are back up and we'll add it on the FAQ.  I now have access to do that. (Thanks heino.)

----------

## atac

just placed an order on a athlon xp 2500+ barton with 1 gb ddr pc2700, we're putting up another terminalserver, tho in another school  :Smile: 

----------

## flickerfly

 *atac wrote:*   

> just placed an order on a athlon xp 2500+ barton with 1 gb ddr pc2700, we're putting up another terminalserver, tho in another school 

 

Excellent, Gentoo + LTSP will take over the world..  (insert evil laugh)    :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## atac

mohahahahaha mohahahaha  :Twisted Evil:  <-- evil enough?  :Wink: 

----------

## flickerfly

lol, sounds good to me.   :Smile: 

----------

## lanius

It's finally a official gentoo guide: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ltsp.xml

And I'm a dev, so you can just fill bug reports regarding it, i'll drop my private cvs then.

----------

## lanius

There is now an ltsp-4-beta1 ebuild in portage, the doc should stil apply to it  :Smile: 

----------

## icarus1983

 *Nakke wrote:*   

> Phew. I finally got NFS working. All I had to do was to disable protocols 3 and 4 from the kernel config. Thanks for the tip, flickerfly and sorry for bothering you guys with another tech support request.

 

Hey, I'm having the same problem, and I don't understand what you mean by disabling protocols 3 and 4 from the kernel config?!

My clienten can boot at first attempt, but I have to restart the server (nfs and others probably) beforce the thin client can connect again..

My log file shows the same as yours...

----------

## art

Hi all

  I have ltsp running fine on a closed network, but like to be able to boot in windows also. Google searched and found someone say that you need to add 

NO REPLY for windows clients in dhcpd.conf, but he didn,t give details, read man pages didn't find it. 

  Anyone know where in dhcpd.conf and what it should look like.

 This place is reat

----------

## coby2k

I've set up LTSP with gentoo.org guide. everything worked well. i can boot from another machine and the xserver starts, too. but no kde or something like that. the error i can see is: 

```

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Mon Sep 1 14:01:32 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/XF86Config"

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/xkbcomp: error while loading shared libraries: libXext.so.6: cannot load shared object file: No such file or dirextory

Couldn't load XKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap

succeeded

Warning: font renderer for ".pfa" registered more than once

Warning: font renderer for ".pfb" registered more than once

XDM: too many retransmission
```

looks kinda weird. some lines upper stands that XFree86 Version 4.2.99.1 is used. But i have 4.3.0-r2 installed on my system.

anyone got an idea?

thanks a lot

thomas

----------

## lanius

ltsp installs its own X version. which ltsp ebuild are you using?

----------

## coby2k

hya,

i am using

```
*  net-misc/ltsp-core

      Latest version available: 3.0.9-r1

      Latest version installed: 3.0.9-r3

      Size of downloaded files: 39,449 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.ltsp.org/

      Description: LTSP - Linux Terminal Server Project

```

hope you can help me.

----------

## lanius

try ltsp-3.0.9-r1

----------

## kermitjunior

Just ordered the hardware.

15 Clients - 133MHz, 128MB Ram

Server:

Dual AMD 2400+

1GB Crucial PC2100, Reg, Ecc

Tyan Thunder K7X Pro w/ Ultra320 SCSI, 10/100 & 10/100/1000 onboard

Geforce 5600 FX with 256MB

Seagate Cheetah 18.7GB 15K.3 U320 drive

IBM Deskstar 120GB (Back up and /home)

My "workstation" is similar. It will be for testing, compiling, etc.

Dual AMD 2800+

1.5 GB Ram

Samsung 160 (quieter)

Just something to "play with"

I mimicked them almost identical, since the LTSP setup will be a few states away.  Hoping to figure out how to zip it all up on DVD and send to them to uncompress for updates.

So you guys will be hearing from me.  Thanks in advance.

KJ

----------

## docfab

Can't get past the gray screen on my ltsp clients, been through pretty much all the troubleshooting I found on the net, saw the note in the documentation about xdm and gdm having problems. Is that still an issue? Any ideas about what causes it? Is it a gentoo bug? 

My problem is that xdm doesn't seem to read it's buffer, netstat returns the following:

udp 2964  0  0.0.0.0:177  0.0.0.0:*  1723/xdm

2964 is the Recv-Q column and that number increases every client startup.

----------

## variable

 *docfab wrote:*   

> Can't get past the gray screen on my ltsp clients, been through pretty much all the troubleshooting I found on the net, saw the note in the documentation about xdm and gdm having problems. Is that still an issue? Any ideas about what causes it? Is it a gentoo bug? 
> 
> My problem is that xdm doesn't seem to read it's buffer, netstat returns the following:
> 
> udp 2964  0  0.0.0.0:177  0.0.0.0:*  1723/xdm
> ...

 

I'm having the same problem.

```
Dec 16 00:00:27 servu dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from 00:c0:26:7f:a3:ea via eth0

Dec 16 00:00:27 servu dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.0.2 to 00:c0:26:7f:a3:ea via eth0

Dec 16 00:00:27 servu dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.2 (192.168.0.1) from 00:c0:26:7f:a3:ea via eth0

Dec 16 00:00:27 servu dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.0.2 to 00:c0:26:7f:a3:ea via eth0

Dec 16 00:00:35 servu dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from 00:c0:26:7f:a3:ea via eth0

Dec 16 00:00:35 servu dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.0.2 to 00:c0:26:7f:a3:ea via eth0

Dec 16 00:00:37 servu dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.2 (192.168.0.1) from 00:c0:26:7f:a3:ea via eth0

Dec 16 00:00:37 servu dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.0.2 to 00:c0:26:7f:a3:ea via eth0

Dec 16 00:00:37 servu rpc.mountd: authenticated mount request from ws001:691 for /opt/ltsp/i386 (/opt/ltsp/i386)

Dec 16 00:00:43 servu rpc.mountd: authenticated mount request from ws001:794 for /var/opt/ltsp/swapfiles (/var/opt/ltsp/swapfiles)

Dec 16 00:00:48 ws001 syslogd started: BusyBox v0.60.1 (2001.09.28-01:12+0000)

Dec 16 00:00:49 ws001 init: Entering runlevel: 2

Dec 16 00:00:49 ws001 devfsd[111]: Caught SIGHUP

Dec 16 00:00:49 ws001 devfsd[111]: read config file: "/etc/devfsd.conf"

Dec 16 00:00:49 ws001 init: Switching to runlevel: 5

Dec 16 00:00:51 servu gdm[1475]: gdm_xdmcp_decode: Received opcode QUERY from client 192.168.0.2

Dec 16 00:00:51 servu gdm[1475]: gdm_xdmcp_handle_query: Opcode 2 from 192.168.0.2

Dec 16 00:00:51 servu gdm[1475]: gdm_xdmcp_send_willing: Sending WILLING to 192.168.0.2

Dec 16 00:01:15 servu gdm[1475]: gdm_xdmcp_decode: Received opcode REQUEST from client 192.168.0.2

Dec 16 00:01:15 servu gdm[1475]: gdm_xdmcp_handle_request: Got REQUEST from 192.168.0.2

Dec 16 00:01:15 servu gdm[1475]: gdm_xdmcp_handle_request: pending=0, MaxPending=2, sessions=0, MaxSessions=4

Dec 16 00:01:15 servu gdm[1475]: gdm_xdmcp_display_dispose_check (ws001:0)

Dec 16 00:01:15 servu gdm[1475]: gdm_auth_secure_display: Setting up access for ws001:0

Dec 16 00:01:15 servu gdm[1475]: gdm_auth_secure_display: Setting up network access

Dec 16 00:01:15 servu gdm[1475]: gdm_auth_secure_display: Setting up access for ws001:0 - 1 entries

Dec 16 00:01:15 servu gdm[1475]: gdm_xdmcp_display_alloc: display=ws001:0, session id=1071525590, pending=1

Dec 16 00:01:15 servu gdm[1475]: gdm_xdmcp_send_accept: Sending ACCEPT to 192.168.0.2 with SessionID=1071525590

Dec 16 00:01:15 servu gdm[1475]: gdm_xdmcp_decode: Received opcode MANAGE from client 192.168.0.2

Dec 16 00:01:15 servu gdm[1475]: gdm_xdmcp_handle_manage: Got MANAGE from 192.168.0.2

Dec 16 00:01:15 servu gdm[1475]: gdm_xdmcp_handle_manage: Got Display=0, SessionID=1071525590 from 192.168.0.2

Dec 16 00:01:15 servu gdm[1475]: gdm_xdmcp_handle_manage: Looked up ws001:0

Dec 16 00:01:15 servu gdm[1475]: gdm_forward_query_lookup: Host 192.168.0.2 not found

Dec 16 00:01:15 servu gdm[1475]: gdm_display_manage: Managing ws001:0

Dec 16 00:01:15 servu gdm[1475]: Resetting counts for loop of death detection

Dec 16 00:01:15 servu gdm[1475]: gdm_display_manage: Forked slave: 3927

Dec 16 00:01:15 servu gdm[3927]: gdm_slave_start: Starting slave process for ws001:0

Dec 16 00:01:15 servu gdm[3927]: gdm_slave_start: Loop Thingie

Dec 16 00:01:15 servu gdm[3927]: gdm_slave_run: Opening display ws001:0

Dec 16 00:01:15 servu gdm[3927]: gdm_slave_run: Sleeping 1 on a retry

Dec 16 00:01:16 servu gdm[3927]: gdm_slave_run: Sleeping 3 on a retry

Dec 16 00:01:17 servu gdm[1475]: gdm_xdmcp_decode: Received opcode MANAGE from client 192.168.0.2

Dec 16 00:01:17 servu gdm[1475]: gdm_xdmcp_handle_manage: Got MANAGE from 192.168.0.2

Dec 16 00:01:17 servu gdm[1475]: gdm_xdmcp_handle_manage: Got Display=0, SessionID=1071525590 from 192.168.0.2

Dec 16 00:01:17 servu gdm[1475]: gdm_xdmcp_handle_manage: Session id 1071525590 already managed

Dec 16 00:01:19 servu gdm[3927]: gdm_slave_run: Sleeping 5 on a retry

Dec 16 00:01:21 servu gdm[1475]: gdm_xdmcp_decode: Received opcode MANAGE from client 192.168.0.2

Dec 16 00:01:21 servu gdm[1475]: gdm_xdmcp_handle_manage: Got MANAGE from 192.168.0.2

Dec 16 00:01:21 servu gdm[1475]: gdm_xdmcp_handle_manage: Got Display=0, SessionID=1071525590 from 192.168.0.2

Dec 16 00:01:21 servu gdm[1475]: gdm_xdmcp_handle_manage: Session id 1071525590 already managed
```

----------

## docfab

I switched to gdm and it worked fine. No idea what was wrong with xdm.

----------

## Qweasda

I need help on the DHCP server part of this. When I try to boot my EEPro100 client with a floppy disc (no ether boot support) it sits at:

```

Searching for server (DHCP)

.
```

here's my dhcpd.conf:

```

# Sample configuration file for ISCD dhcpd

# with boot menu

#General options

ddns-update-style             ad-hoc;

default-lease-time            21600;

max-lease-time                21600;

use-host-decl-names           on;

#Bootp options

allow booting;

allow bootp;

#Network options

option subnet-mask            255.255.255.0;

option broadcast-address      192.168.1.255;

option routers                192.168.1.254;

option domain-name-servers    192.168.1.254, 192.168.1.1, 192.168.1.104;

option domain-name            "homeftp.net";

option log-servers            192.168.0.254;

#LTSP path options

option root-path              "192.168.1.104:/opt/ltsp/i386";

filename                      "/lts/vmlinuz-2.4.19-ltsp-1";

shared-network WORKSTATIONS {

    subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

        range 192.168.1.100 192.168.1.110;

        host ws01 {

                hardware ethernet       00:50:B7:11:0E:18;

                fixed-address           192.168.1.119;

        }

    }

}

```

and I've tried many different settings..with and without fixed addresses.

ws01 there is the real MAC address of the client. With or without that it won't find the server.

Thanks for any help.

----------

## Qweasda

Just something else I've caught:  restarting /etc/init.d/net.eth0 on my main gentoo system with the server running dhcpd, tries to obtain the IP from the server, and does. All internal network things can be pinged, but I can't reach the outside world. 

Also, I tried ClusterKnoppix and the client still couldn't find the server's DHCPd server. If it matters at all, my network setup is as follows: cable line into a Lynksys router, a line to a 5 port Netgear switch, which sends out a line to the server and a client, and my desktop gets a line from the router. Does this switch make any difference?

----------

## cmay4

I just got LTSP up and running (thanks to whoever wrote the HOWTO...it was dead on!).  The one problem I'm having is that I cannot get it work at anything higher than 800x600.  I've tried setting X_MODE_0 in lts.conf, but nothing seems to work:

```
X_MODE_0 = 1024x768
```

The monitor supports it, as does the Trident Blade T64 card.  I looked at the LTSP manual and searched online, but I can't find anything.  

Has anyone else had this problem?  Thanks,

Chuck

----------

## Bionic_Redneck

I had a problem get on net. Finally able to get on internet and resolve hostnames. What I did was

```
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE

iptables --append FORWARD --in-interface eth1 -j ACCEPT

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

iptables-save

```

Also had emerged and configured ypbind & ypserv

----------

## GlennM

Qweasda - If you ever come back to this thread, I've had a very similar problem with a client. I tried 5 different known-working (with LTSP) network cards, different boot ROMs, different boot disks, different switches...some computers just don't work, and I don't know why. I've got two of them here that don't work, one a P100 and one that's, uh, a P166 I think. Perhaps try a different client? Mixing and matching network cards, switches, and etherboot images helps, too. I don't know if the EE100Pro has different possible EB images, but the LNE100TX's I tend to use can be used with either the lc82c115 or centaur-p image, both of which have varying degrees of sucess.

----------

## Bionic_Redneck

I was looking thru my bios and realize that my board could use pxe and didn't need floppies. anyway I have k12ltsp on hdb and for some reason I didn't have the pxe stuff so I copied over the files needed to hda. I tarred up the files I used if anyone needs them. ltspxe.tar.bz2 I put pxe in /tftpboot and modules in /opt/ltsp/i386/lib

----------

